# Oyster shell drop



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

I heard that a lot of oyster shells were dropped in East Bay this week. Anybody know anything.

http://www.weartv.com/newsroom/top_stories/videos/wear_vid_7466.shtml


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

there is an on going DEP project between White PT and Garcon Pt, they are building an oyster reef for shoreline erosion protection, and to help our redfish as a side benefit!


----------

